# A very odd overnight basal test



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep, I've been doing more overnight basal testing, but let me tell you, I wasn't expecting quite so good results as I got! Especially since for the past however many days I've been waking up on levels of 14 plus!!! 

i went to bed quite late so I started at middnight and then did a test just before bed at 1am

middnight: 10.0
1am: 8.5
3am 7.9
(somehow I missed the 5am and 7am buzzers so there's a bit of a gap)
9am 4.7
get up time 11.30: 5.4

Odd, I was expecting to be hypo on one of those tests around 3am at least, but nothing. Maybe its something to do with the type of dinner I had - roast pork, mash etc. No pudding. I also did have a couple of beers.

I'm scratching my head over it and wondering if I need to do any reducing anyway as the majority of data i have is showing that something horrific is happening during the night. I must have just caught myself on an enigma night or something.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## am64 (Sep 19, 2010)

it was the beer !!! you seem to be feeling better today Sam x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 19, 2010)

am64 said:


> it was the beer !!! you seem to be feeling better today Sam x



nah i'm just too tired to rage about things

Maybe it helped that i went to bed on 8.whatever it was. I'll have to schedule a 3am test again tonight i think.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Sep 19, 2010)

It is probably the beers, don't forget that alcohol stops the liver from dribbling glucose into the blood system, giving the effect of insulin being more potent...

Even though 2-3am is generally the lowest ebb for our hormoanes, and this is where we would expect our lowest BG of the night...  You may actually hypo slightly a little later, so you really do need to get the missing hours of testing to build a full picture of what is happening to the basal over night..

My personal opinion, if you've been drinking any alcohol then it's a waste of time carrying out a fasting test for normal basal settings, only worth doing it if you are specifically testing the effects on Alcohol on the sugar levels..

As to how long alcohol take out the liver, well on adverage it takes 1 hour to process 1 unit of alcohol (the liver won't be storing or dribbling glucose into the blood during this times)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 19, 2010)

i'nm not going to say any more on this subject, because i will snap.

whether or not i had a beer or two is by the by, whats to say I didn't have them early evening? There could be a million reasons why levels were good last night, not least the fact that my dinner was a lot less carby than usual, I did a different bolus than usual and didn't hypo just before bed.

I'm not saying any more, but that is it.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2010)

It's so hard to work out what might be going on Sam - I do sympathise. The pattern, as you say, seems to be that you are waking high. I think people do tend to conclude that that is due to a bounceback from a hypo, but I read a report a while ago which suggested that, more often than not, it is simply that the BG keeps steadily climbing, speeding up the climb as day breaks. No-one has ever been able to supply me with a good explanation of how we can measure our 'liver profile' - surely this can vary just as much as our ratios? It may be that last night's result was the 'out of the ordinary/unexplained one' that we get from time to time. Any chance of a CGM that you could use in conjunction with your basal testing? Try not to lose heart, you've come a long way.  Beer does tend to keep my levels lower and steadier on the whole, but only if I drink a lot of it!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 19, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It's so hard to work out what might be going on Sam - I do sympathise. The pattern, as you say, seems to be that you are waking high. I think people do tend to conclude that that is due to a bounceback from a hypo, but I read a report a while ago which suggested that, more often than not, it is simply that the BG keeps steadily climbing, speeding up the climb as day breaks. It may be that last night's result was the 'out of the ordinary/unexplained one' that we get from time to time. Any chance of a CGM that you could use in conjunction with your basal testing? Try not to lose heart, you've come a long way.



it IS hard, but northe, I'm not going to say anything more because I will snap. And I am so close to just walking away from all of this right now. whether it was the beer or not, its by the by, but i hardly think it was as i had a beer when i got back from work at just gone 5pm, and it was thoroughly deserved after a day of exceptinally high levels. I wish I could get a cgm, but the chances of that are slim. I'm not at clinic now til jan and i doubt the southampton team will be bothered to try and help me out with any of it.


----------



## tracey w (Sep 19, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> it IS hard, but northe, I'm not going to say anything more because I will snap. And I am so close to just walking away from all of this right now. whether it was the beer or not, its by the by, but i hardly think it was as i had a beer when i got back from work at just gone 5pm, and it was thoroughly deserved after a day of exceptinally high levels. I wish I could get a cgm, but the chances of that are slim. I'm not at clinic now til jan and i doubt the southampton team will be bothered to try and help me out with any of it.



Sam, no one but no one is saying you should not have had a beer! It is just someone trying to help you by replying to your post. after all you keep asking for help and when people reply with their thoughts and opinions, and thats all they are you jump down everyones throats.

I have an opinion about your overnight basal but dont dare write it because you will porobably just shout at me and say im WRONG!  but it would only be a genuine opinion and i would be genuinely trying to help you.

sorry if this is harsh but you really need to calm down as you are making yourself ill.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2010)

Big hugs Sam, wish I could say more to help! Looking back, how do your pump experiences compare with your bedtime/waking levels on MDI? If this happened then, did you have any strategies for dealing with it?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 19, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Big hugs Sam, wish I could say more to help! Looking back, how do your pump experiences compare with your bedtime/waking levels on MDI? If this happened then, did you have any strategies for dealing with it?



i often woke high on mdi, again couldn't explain it. Sometimes I woke up on good levels also for no particular reason. But right now I just can't think about all of this because i am SO close to tears.

I'm just going to walk away from this place for a while, because apparently im having a go at everyone when i ask for "help" which is NOT the case. Honestly guys, PLEASE just put yourself in my shoes and please don't try and tell me you've all been where I am. It's not like I'm not trying! But with little to no help from my team it is so HARD to do this on my own. I didn't ask for you to come in here and tell me I was wrong for doing x y and z (not aimed at you northey btw) and I am now in tears. Excellent. Just what I wanted. If anyone wants me, not that they will, then you know where i'll be.


----------



## tracey w (Sep 19, 2010)

Not my intention to upset you at all Sam.

We are all here for you, but you do need to listen to people if you are asking their advice, im afraid you dont seem to do that. Or thats how it appears anyway.


----------



## bev (Sep 19, 2010)

Ellie is right Sam. If you have had any alcohol this will alter the 'real' basal levels - so your not getting a 'true' picture of what they really are.

You do seem very angry with everyone and not sure why - no-one on here has had a 'go' at you at all - they are all just trying to help you - because you asked the question. I think people might get to the point where they are afraid of answering your queries - because you always seem to get so angry.

If you were my daughter I would tell you to count to ten before replying and stop taking your frustrations out on the wrong people - but I wont say that because your not my daughter.Bev


----------



## Rainbow (Sep 19, 2010)

You do seem very angry with everyone and not sure why - no-one on here has had a 'go' at you at all - they are all just trying to help you - because you asked the question. I think people might get to the point where they are afraid of answering your queries - because you always seem to get so angry.


This is exactly how I feel, I'm right in your boots, perhaps just a step or two infront so I feel highly qualified to contribute to your posts.  Alas everytime I put finger to keyboard I stop because quite honestly youre attitiude needs readjusting.

No one is questioning how damn frustrating this is, we all know. We're in it together. Please just give us a chance.  Sue


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 19, 2010)

well its a good job i won't be coming back here then isn't it


----------



## Steff (Sep 19, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> well its a good job i won't be coming back here then isn't it



Sam thats what people are trying to say you need to be a little calmer, no one has personally attacked you if anything they have always tryed to help you whenever,wherever they can..Can you honestly say turning your back on this forum is going to benefit you in any way hun x?


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 19, 2010)

Sam - sorry you couldn't let us help.
Wishing you all the best.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 19, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Sam thats what people are trying to say you need to be a little calmer, no one has personally attacked you if anything they have always tryed to help you whenever,wherever they can..Can you honestly say turning your back on this forum is going to benefit you in any way hun x?



well right now it is. my relationship is on the brink of falling apart and now THIS too. Not needed. Maybe is people asked why i was feeling so down and angry all the time, i'd be able to tell you. Well everyone here's your answer, I may well be packing my bags and leavig my boyfriend soon, the stress of everything is making me feel so sick and making my levels go through the roof. It's making me ill. I CANT DO THIS ANYMORE! 

Sorry all, catch you all soon maybe


----------



## Steff (Sep 19, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> well right now it is. my relationship is on the brink of falling apart and now THIS too. Not needed.
> 
> Sorry all, catch you all soon maybe



Ok but dont cut ties all together, hope things get sorted with you and matt and then maybe you in yourself will feel better...


----------



## ypauly (Sep 19, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> well right now it is. my relationship is on the brink of falling apart and now THIS too. Not needed. Maybe is people asked why i was feeling so down and angry all the time, i'd be able to tell you. Well everyone here's your answer, I may well be packing my bags and leavig my boyfriend soon, the stress of everything is making me feel so sick and making my levels go through the roof. It's making me ill. I CANT DO THIS ANYMORE!
> 
> Sorry all, catch you all soon maybe


I am sorry to hear of your problems, unfortunately it will take somebody far more educated than me to solve. Which reminds me of the clever person who gave me so much help and advice, yes it was YOU.
I sincerely hope everthing turns out ok and if you just want to bend somebodies ear, I'm here and watching my inbox for you.

Many internet hugs for now


----------



## Ellie Jones (Sep 19, 2010)

Even though I can empathise with what you going through, as I?ve been through similar in my past, a divorce with 3 young children...

But what ever crisis you are facing it doesn?t excuse your attitude to those you ask for help from and who try to give it...

Sadly as you?ve got other factors at play affecting your control, this is probably not the place to be asking for help at the moment, due to the personally side of your private life...  You need to contact your diabetic team explain what?s happening in your private life, and ask for more input to help you out, I also suggest when you do this, don?t give them the attitude you?ve given here as they will not be able to help you through this difficult period either... 

Hope you find resolve in both your control and your personal life


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 19, 2010)

Ellie Jones said:


> Even though I can empathise with what you going through, as I?ve been through similar in my past, a divorce with 3 young children...
> 
> But what ever crisis you are facing it doesn?t excuse your attitude to those you ask for help from and who try to give it...
> 
> ...



whilst i thank you for your empathy, i really dont think harping on about my "attitude" is helping here either Ellie. I agree it's probably not the best time or place for me to be coming here right now - but I do wish people had asked if anything else was at play if i've been a little off kilter personality wise before jumping down my neck at having "attitude" problems. Things are difficult enough as it is, not just diabetes wise and probably more so in my personal life and I do think there are other things at play that are affecting both sugar levels and mood swings.

AS I said earlier, after this evening I won't be posting here again. It seems as if I won't be missed. It's a shame, but in some ways I won't miss it as things can be taken in such the wrong way from the written word.

Don't worry, you won't be hearing from me again.

And to those of you who i have gotten to know well through this forum, thank you. you have all been brilliant.


----------



## am64 (Sep 19, 2010)

hey Sam you know how to get hold of me ...please try and calm down im getting seriously worried about you ....ok we all know of your issues but hun this is getting worrying x


----------



## ypauly (Sep 19, 2010)

am64 said:


> hey Sam you know how to get hold of me ...please try and calm down im getting seriously worried about you ....ok we all know of your issues but hun this is getting worrying x


I am also concerned, and think too much content in this thread has crossed a line.


any mods awake?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 19, 2010)

am64 said:


> hey Sam you know how to get hold of me ...please try and calm down im getting seriously worried about you ....ok we all know of your issues but hun this is getting worrying x



don't worry about me am, i'm fine. I'm just coming to realise that there's a little bit more to life than what is said on a forum

i'm on facebook if you wanna chat. drop me a message, i'm not on the chat thing.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 19, 2010)

ypauly said:


> I am also concerned, and think too much content in this thread has crossed a line.
> 
> 
> any mods awake?



thank you pauly. I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## am64 (Sep 19, 2010)

ok hunny x


----------



## ypauly (Sep 19, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> thank you pauly. I wholeheartedly agree.



You have helped me and no doubt many others, I just wish I could return the favour.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Sam hope you sort everthing out sharpish, and going back to the origins of this, there is surely (my opinion) a possible simple answer, drink more beer! (Obviously not medically advised!) 

Cheers and chin up the world can be a great place for us all to live in in harmony! 

Rossi


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm going to close this thread now, as it has drifted far off topic. Take care Sam, I hope your situation improves and that you are able to view this in a different light.


----------

